# remove stretch format on vip 722k



## kdkharris (Jul 31, 2011)

i want to take away the stretch option on my dish vip 722k on the SD channels. is there a way to take that option off my device?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The only way I could think of is to remove the * button on the remote. 

I wish the receiver could detect black bars and automatically go into stretch mode and go out of it when there are no black bars.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't bear to watch anything in stretch mode. Really hate it when a network stretches it for me with no way to un-stretch it.


----------



## kdkharris (Jul 31, 2011)

VDP07 said:


> Can't bear to watch anything in stretch mode. Really hate it when a network stretches it for me with no way to un-stretch it.


i know. it makes me nauseous. i hate it!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GSN HD stretches all of the old 4:3 stuff. Add me to the nauseous column.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jsk said:


> The only way I could think of is to remove the * button on the remote.


And you don't want to do that... because I think there have been some glitches where the receiver changed the setting on its own... so you need that "*" key in case that happens.

A "format lock" option in the Settings menu might be a good idea... so you could lock the format to widescreen for HD and 4:3 for SD channels if you knew you never wanted to switch the settings.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Easiest way is to just not press the * or PG UP/ PG Down buttons. Not that difficult.


----------



## kdkharris (Jul 31, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> And you don't want to do that... because I think there have been some glitches where the receiver changed the setting on its own... so you need that "*" key in case that happens.
> 
> A "format lock" option in the Settings menu might be a good idea... so you could lock the format to widescreen for HD and 4:3 for SD channels if you knew you never wanted to switch the settings.


how to you "format lock" anything? sorry to sound so ignorant ... is as simple as going to the settings? i looked, but i guess i overlooked it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kdkharris said:


> how to you "format lock" anything? sorry to sound so ignorant ... is as simple as going to the settings? i looked, but i guess i overlooked it.


There is no such setting. I was replying to your original post with something I thought might be a nice feature to have... but it doesn't exist.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wish Dish would add a compress mode to put streched programs back in OAR.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> I wish Dish would add a compress mode to put streched programs back in OAR.


+1

I have one Samsung LCD TV that does this but all my others don't unfortunately.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> I wish Dish would add a compress mode to put streched programs back in OAR.


Yes they should.

However.
It would actually need two compress modes, one for normal stretch and one for the stretch-o-vision stretch were they stretch the sides more than the center of the image.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Strange that I don't seem to have any problem with it changing on it's own.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Strange that I don't seem to have any problem with it changing on it's own.


Correct me too,once I set it,then I go to another SD channel the setting is the same on my 722k,so I would imagine you could call it a picture setting lock?.I also find the "Partial Zoom" setting to give me the best picture to fill out the black areas in my Widescreen HDTV for the SD channels I watch.


----------

